# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Windows vs Linux

## SSALB

*Moderatori*: Në këtë temë diskutohet për të mirat dhe të ligat e sistemeve Windows dhe Unix/Linux. Jeni të ftuar të jepni mendimin tuaj për aq kohë sa mbrohet me fakte e jepet burimi i të dhënave. Disa tema të ngjashme: 

Microsoft jep kodin e sistemit Windows pa asnjë kosto
Ja nje reklame e bukur per LINDOWS
Microsoft drejt arkitekturës së UNIX?
Se shpejti versioni online i Windows
Windows 98 ende më i popullarizuar


-----------------------------

Kohet e fundit kam lexuar disa here se Microsft Windows eshte Sistem Operativ me shume bugs dhe shume i kufizuar ne perdorim ne krahasim me LINUX. Ka ndonje ne forum qe perdor LINUX si sistem Operativ? Cfare mendimi ka mbi Linux? A ka mundesi te me nisi nje kopje te sistemit dhe ku mund te gjej manual perdorimi mbi te?

----------


## baobabi

Linux eshte free dhe e download psh nga www.redhat.com dhe mund te downloadesh info sa te duash ne internet dhe cdo gje pa pagese.

----------


## edspace

SSALB une per vete nuk perdor linux sepse deri tani windowsi ka qene i mjaftueshem per te gjtha deshirat e mia. Linux nuk eshte si windowsi. Mund te jete pa bugs (qe nuk besoj te kete SO pa bugs) por nuk eshte ndertuar per perdorim personal ne shtepi. Linux eshte ndertuar per profesionistet e internetit dhe networkeve. Edhe pse disa versione te linuxit kane filluar ti kushtojne rendesi lehtesise se perdorimit dhe jane munduar ta bejne sa me te lehte per ta perdorur Linuxi akoma mbetet nje shkalle me poshte windowsit per perdorimin personal ne shtepi. 

Pra per mendimin tim nqs do te hidhesh ne linux mos u hidh per te zevendesuar windows sepse do zhgenjehesh. Nqs ke vullnet dhe kohe per te mesuar si te perdoresh linux atehehe instaloje ne kompjuter. Ka shume here me shume informacion per linux sesa per windows dhe nuk do kesh problem te mesosh. Anetaret e forumit qe kane eksperience me linux mund te te drejtojne ne versionin me te mire dhe websitet qe kane informacion per perdorimin e linux.  

Nqs kompjuteri tend ka aftesite per te perballuar dy SO atehere mund te instalosh dhe linux dhe windows. Kjo besoj do ishte zgjidhja me e mire.

----------


## Albo

Nese gjate gjithe kohes ke perdorur Windows, perdorimi i Linux do te duket paksa i cuditshem. Perdorimi i Linux ne Internet eshte me i madh se i Windows, kryesisht per ngritjen e network qe mundesojne edhe web hosting. Kjo per shume arsye, por ato me kryesore me te cilat linux krenohet jane:

1. Eshte MULTIUSER OS qe do te thote qe eshte ndertuar per ti dhene mundesi nje numri te madh users qe ta perdorin ne te njejten kohe ne menyre simultane.

2. SECURITY eshte gjithashtu teper e avancuar per Linux krahasuar me Windows qe ben te mundur qe administratoret te shpenzojne me pak kohe me problemet e sigurise krahasimisht me Windows.

3. STABILITETI i Linux e ben ate OS me te preferuar sot per sot per prodhim ne Internet e me gjere. Eshte shume stabel dhe shume i besueshem si sistem operimi dhe nuk ka nevoje te behete restart cdo 1 jave sic mund te ndodhi me Window servers.

4. Linux eshte OPEN SOURCE qe do te thote se ti e merr falas dhe e modifikon dhe konfiguron sipas deshira dhe nevojave tuaja ne biznes. Kjo e ben Linux akoma me te dashur per ata qe jane mesuar te paguajne $$ per te blere windows.

etj etj
.....

Nuk e rekomandoj Linux per perdorim shtepiak pavaresisht se gjithcka qe e ben ne Windows mund ta besh edhe ne Linux. Linux kerkon nje shkalle me te larte ekspertize se sa Windows per ta administruar. Jo me kot RedHat sistemin e operimit e ofron falas kurse mirembajtjen dhe ndihmen e ofron me pagese. Megjithate egziston nje komunitet i madh per Linux qe kane krijuar nje dokumentacion gjigand per te gjithe ata qe duan te mesojne ta vene ne perdorim.

----------


## lor

Përshëndetje SSALB,

po pate dëshirë vizito http://www.alblinux.net

dhe do të gjesh ndihmë për gjith'çfarë mund të kesh nevojë.

----------


## SSALB

Flmn te gjitheve per pergjigjet. Them ta provoj nje here si OS te dyte, duke ndare HD sic me rekomanduat. Cdo gje qe sfidon Microsoft eshte ide e mire per mua. Dhe nje here rrofshi per ndihmen.

----------


## Static - Y

te gjitheve... Doja t'ju kerkoja nje nder... Pasi mora 3 Cd e REd Hat 7.3 ndava hd ne nje particion tjeter me ane te Partition Magic.Particionit te ri i instalova si file ext2 per linux. keshtu pasi gjithcka shkoi ne rregull se bashku edhe me instalimin...kur i jepja restart kompjuterit...ai me futej automatikisht ne Windows.E provova ta hap me ane te disketes se sistemit qe krijova gjate instalimit te Linuxit por me thoshte " Boot Failed".Nqs ndonjeri di ndonje menyre se si mund te futem edhe ne linux le te me thote....Tek file "read me" i Partition Magic" lexova se programi Boot Magic mund te me hynte ne pune... 
Gjithashtu ai qe merr vesh rreth instalimit le te ma pershkruaj instalimin ne faza keshtu qe ti ndjek gjate instalimit te RH ne shtepi...Nqs ndonjeri di dicka rreth kesaj eshte i lutur te me ndihmoje....

Paqe...  :Paqe: 

Static - Y

----------


## mySteRioUs

Static - Y,

1. Nje rrugezgjidhje eshte qe ti te instalosh Boot Magic ne windows. Kur e hap programin (boot Magic) ai do te detect Linux. Prej aty ti mund ta vendosesh Linux ne Liste (menu) e cila do te dali kur ndezesh kompjuterin. Nga ky program ti mund te vendosesh password (fjalekalim) per cdo OS. Gjithashtu mund te zgjedesh "default OS" (cili OS do "boot"-et automatikisht ne qofte se ti nuk zgjedh asnje nga menuja). 

2. Boot copm me partition magic diskets edhe zgjidhe Linux partition ACTIVE. Besoj se kur ta restar comp do futesh automatikisht ne Linux. Prej Linux zgjidh LILO per booting dhe aty shtoje (add) edhe Windowsin (por duhet te dish se ne cilin partition eshte Win... psh: /dev/hda ose /dev/hda1.... varet nga menyra se si e ke partition ti hardisk-un) NE QOFTE SE DO TA FSHISH LILO nga MBR atehere duhet te boot pc me startup disk (win 98 ose Me) edhe nga dos shkruaj kete komande: fdisk /mbr dhe LILO will be gone forever...


3. Nje menyre tjeter eshte: Windows 2000 (te gjitha versionet) ne qofte se ke me shume se nje OS ne kompjuter do te nxjerri nje menu me te gjitha OS para se te futesh ne windows. Per ta vendosur Linux ne ate menu duhet te shkosh ne Linux edhe nga Console duhet te shkruash nje Command e cila do krijoje nje "file" dhe kete file duhet ta vendosesh ne windows system folder dhe pastaj te shtosh nje "line" ne boot.ini file ne windows.... Me thene te drejten kete e kam bere para 1 viti keshtu qe nuk e mbaj mend mire... megjithate besoj se ndonje nga ata cunat e alblinux duhet ta dije patjeter...


cheers

----------


## helios

SSALB provo Debian/GNU Linux,eshte komplet gratis(edhe suporti) vetem se te duhet ta gdhish mbi kompjuter pastaj...eshte me i veshtiri per tu instaluar qe kam provuar deri tani. Megjithate eshte nje nga me te sigurtet,nese pastaj e do per perdorim shtepiak,mund te provosh Mandrake,ose RedHat.
-----------------------------------------------
LINUX ROCKS!!!

----------


## stephany

SSALb e ke Linux for free ne internet. Mund ta downloadesh cdo kohe dhe nuk te kushton fare. shko tek www.redhat.com ose
ne google kerko download for Linux dhe e gjen shume kollaj. Eshte nga systemet operative te te ardhmes

----------


## Akulli

Xp eshte shume cool.
Natyrisht nuk e krahasoj me Linux ose unix.
Por po qe se ke version plotesisht legal, komente te tipit nuk shkruaj dot, me bllokohet etj jane pa vend.
Shif pak se ca RAM dhe proccesor ke se aty eshte problemi por jo tek XP.
Mu XP me pelqen shume.

Cheers,
Oni

----------


## Force-Intruder

Xp eshte cool por sikur os win te ofronin fleksibilitet me te larte, me mire do te ishte... per sa thote Akulli ne lidhje me bllokimet ka te drejte... megjithese edhe XP nuk eshte bug-free...
Besoni apo jo une kam ngelur partizan i 98se dhe ate perdor ne shumicen e kohes sime... nuk ka gje qe nuk ben..eshte i lehte i shpejte dhe nuk me bllokohet kurre...LoL

----------


## cunimartum

> megjithese edhe XP nuk eshte bug-free...


Tallesh ti ...
Jo vetem qe s'eshte bug-free por arrin nga 3 - 6 here me shume bugs dhe gabime per rreshta kod te shkruar ne krahasim me UNIX qe sic dihet eshte open source, ne nje studim te ketij muajit qe e lexoje ne shume vende javen e shkuar. Jo vetem aq por studimi tregonte edhe qe Microsoft mundohet ta mbuloj e mohoj por faktikisht te gjitha modelet e reja te Windowsit hane buke vetem ne "hardware"  te tanishem, qe do te thote qe ne vend qe te ofrohet cilesi ne kod, vetem sa ofrohet madhesi softwari qe rritet ne menyra groteske. 
Meqe ra fjala Windows eshte i ndertuar me/mbi UNIX per ata qe nuk e dine, "packa se Microsoft nuk e pranon".

----------


## benseven11

E ke gabim cuni i martum.Edhe Unixi ka bugsa sa te duash,po nuk ka aq buje dhe reklame difektesh sic i ka windowsi.Media per windowsin eshte me shume se dhjetefishi i unixit.
Ate studimin varet se kush e ka shkruar,mund te jete ndonje qe sdi gje tjeter vetem Unix dite nate.
Per komplexitetin si vihet faj windowsit se qe kur eshte krijuar
ka qene objekt  sulmi i hakerave.Jane shtuar kode patche per sigurine dhe difektet, dolen versione te reja 
Shume difekte jane te lidhura edhe me driverat e hardwereve qe shtohen,dhe driverat e hardwerave nuk i ben  te gjitha windowsi
nje pjese e madhe behen nga kompanite e printerave digital kamerave skanerave etj
Numri i programeve qe jane bere per tu punuar mbi windows
eshte me milliona Shume difekte   jane edhe per shkak te programeve qe instalohen mbi windows dhe qe kane bugsa ne kod.
Unixi jam dakord eshte me fleksibel eshte i hapur si sistem per ndryshime manipulime ne kod megjithate vazhdon si sistem me te vjetren,eshte sistem vjetersire i mbajtur gjalle nga fanatiket,profesoret e vjeter te universiteteve qe vazhdojne ta mbajne gjalle prej nostalgjise se viteve 70 kur kishte vetem Unix
dhe ndjejne xhelozi per suksesin e windowsit.Nje faktor tjeter qe sistemet unix vazhdojne akoma te perdoren neper universitete
dhe biznese te ndryshme eshte edhe cmimi relativisht me i ulet
ne sistemet e rrjetit me kompjutera dhe servera krahasuar me windowsin.Do me bindte ndonje studim i paanshem per kete
Windowsi bazat tek Unixi i ka po te mendosh qe Windosi i pare i versioni 1 u krijua  ne fillimet e viteve 80 ,kurse unixi i ka fillimet qe ne 1959 ne Laboratorin Bell deri sa doli  ne drite ne1969- 1971keshtu qe windowsi  nuk u krijua nga hici,mori ca gjera edhe nga unixi pasi te gjithe ato qe krijuan windowsin ne shkolla unix kishin bere.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Asnje Sistem operatime nuk munde te jete prefekte por sistemi operative Windows do te jete gjithemon ne maje deri sa te jete Bill Gates gjalle.

Jean Richardson:

Bill wanted to win. Incredible desire to win and to beat other people. At Microsoft we, the whole idea was that we would put people under, you know. Unfortunately that's happened a lot.

Christine Comaford:
And I remember, I was talking to Bill once and I asked him what he feared, and he said that he feared growing old because you know, once you're beyond thirty, this was his belief at the time, you know once you're beyond thirty, you know, you don't have as many good ideas anymore. You're not as smart anymore.

Bill Gates:
If you just slow down a little bit who knows who it'll be, probably some company that may not even exist yet, but eh someone else can come in and take the lead.

Christine Comaford:
And I said well, you know, you're going to age, it's going to happen, it's kind of inevitable, what are you going to do about it? And he said I'm just going to hire the smartest people and I'm going to surround myself with all these smart people, you know. And I thought that was kind of interesting. It was almost - it was like he was like oh, I can't be immortal, but like maybe this is the second best and I can buy that, you know.

Bill Gates:
If you miss what's happening then the same kind of thing that happened to IBM or many other companies could happen to Microsoft very easily.
--------------------

Ju sugjeroje te shikoni filmat dokumentare: 

1. Triumph of the Nerds
2. Triumph of the Nerds 2.01:A Brief History of the Internet 
2. Pirates of Silicon Valley 





Keni mundesi tij beni check out nga librarite lokale neqofse jetoni ne Orange county.

----------


## helios

Keshille:
LInux Nuk eshte UniX!
Here tjeter pergjithesojeni me *nix  :shkelje syri:

----------


## cunimartum

Benseven pershendetje. 
Ne rradhe te pare une s'kam gje kundra Windows madje shpesh me pelqen te punoj ne Desktopin e shtepise se nganjehere me duket vetja "terminal". Por faktet jane fakte 
Une u shpreha "3-6 here me shume" JO qe nuk ka bugs.  :buzeqeshje:  ,  dhe kjo nuk ka ardhur as nga ndonje melankolik i koheve te kaluara as nga ish te dashuruarit e Unix, por nga studime te cilat dolen para nje jave ne New York Times dhe ne CBC (Studimet nuk i bejne apasionantet por organizata te specializuara dhe direkt duhet te te kishte vajtur mendja qe keto studime s'behen kot por ne lidhje me problemet me te fundit ne ceshtjet e sigurise).
Po edhe pa keto studime me dukesh se arrin ta kesh te lehte per te kuptuar qe "Open Source" vetvetiu do te kete shume me pak bugs dhe sigurisht me i sigurte. 
Por s'jane vetem bugs por edhe menyra e organizimit dhe sidomos "kernel" qe e bejne te plotfuqishem dhe stabel. 
Ndersa persa i perket kush e perdor, ne rradhe te pare e perdorin plot sisteme operative qe nga Linux e deri te Mac e qe perfitojne nga fuqia e Unix dhe i ndertojne themelet mbi te. Gjithashtu e perdorin edhe te gjithe programuesit profesioniste, sidomos tani qe ceshtjet e sigurise po lindin nje ere te re ne te cilen Windows eshte poshte dhe prandaj edhe vete Microsofti po i drejton syte nga Unix serisht.
Megjithate Windows eshte i paarritshem ne UI  dhe 50% e shpenzimeve hidhen mbi UI ne ditet e sotme keshtu qe kot nuk ka bere miliona Microsofti.

----------


## benseven11

Ok shiko per kuriozitet ca gjera tek keto faqe
http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/facts/analyses.asp
http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/facts/studies.asp
Sa per difektet dhe bugsat unixi dhe linuxi bashke
jane rreth 250 versione te ndryshme beje hesap
sa bugsa dalin
Jam dakort Unixi ka me shume eksperience eshte nje cike me stabel ne sistemet e serverave
nuk ka ato probleme me virusat dhe sigurine qe kane sistemet e serverave ne windows
Te shohim me kete windowsin server 2003 nuk e di si do jete
ne te vertete se keshtu fjale te bukura thone ato te windowsit sic e kane zakon kur nxjerrin ndonje version te ri

----------


## cunimartum

I lexova ato dy faqet edhe pse disa nga artikujt i kam lexuar edhe me pare. Eshte normale qe Microsoft do te ngreje argumentat e tij pasi gjithka qe ndihmon ne luften ekonomike do te shfrytezohet.
Por deri diku edhe une jam shume dakord qe Microsoft ka gjetur dhe gjen menyra nga me te ndryshmet qe te qendroje ne maje. Do te them nje sa per kuriozitet. 
Nje shoku i ngusht imi (faktikisht shume i pergatitur)  gjeti nje cope vend te GameSofti ne Downtown Toronto (histori me vete si e rregulloi). Nejse e festuam me pak fjale se fitore e madhe, alamet rroge. Kur e takova para ca javesh me shume ishte tretur se majmur. Po ti mor mavri i them c'qenke bere keshtu, lee tha lojrat pasi mbarohen duhet te kalojne ne duart e Microsoftit i cili duhet tu beje testimin per te dhene certifikaten. Testimi eshte i tille tha qe nje nga pikat e tij eshte te rrije loja e hapur ne kompjutera paralel per 8 dite me rradhe dhe mos te shkoje down, sepse ndryshe te vjen nje email nga Microsofti me nje gjobe 25 mije dollar dhe mjere mavria qe ka shkruar ate pjese te kodit. Per nje nga lojrat nje email i tille kishte ardhur 5 here rresht dhe ai i shkreti behej tape qe mos ti vinte si bombe po te ishte gabimi i tij se i binte ndonje infarkt. Eh thoshte deri tani s'me ka ngrene ujku akoma...  :buzeqeshje: 
Me kete dua te them qe Microsofti jo me kot i aplikon ligje te tilla se me ato ligje luhet edhe emri i Microsoftit vete.

----------


## edspace

Diskutoni në paqe  :buzeqeshje:

----------

